
What web technology would you use when dedication is not high? - fergonco
Hi all,<p>I am a freelance developer specialized on geographical information systems (GIS). Essentially, I do custom developments involving maps, many of these developments being web applications.<p>However, web development is not my main activity. Apart of it, in my projects I may clean data, do some spatial analysis, style some maps, tune some database and map servers, etc.. Building a web application is a relative small part of my workload.<p>This low dedication contrasts with the web technology development pace. I walk slowly along learning curves just to find at the end of it that it is not the right technology anymore. It is hard to obtain a return of the investment when I am doing two to three relatively small web applications a year.<p>I would love to find an approach that:<p>* Allows me to build modern looking web applications. Responsive at the very least (Disclaimer: probably I don&#x27;t know well what a modern web application now is).
* Reuse parts from one project to the next. Web mapping applications are not an innovation paradigm and I end up having the same functionalities all over my projects.
* Smooth learning curve, long term life. I want to have time to apply what I learn, to build on that and to know well my tools.<p>In my last attempt I build up a custom solution with a message bus pattern and requirejs modules. Requirejs was on fire when I took the decision but it just got marked as &quot;uncool&quot; few months later (bear with my sarcasm, please). It did the trick for a while though (and still does).<p>What technological choice would you do in these low dedication conditions?
======
curtisblaine
1) Create a react app with create-react-app [0].

2) Add bootstrap as specified in their README [1].

3) Profit.

[0] [https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-
app/](https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-app/)

[1] [https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-
app/blob/m...](https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-
app/blob/master/packages/react-scripts/template/README.md#adding-bootstrap)

------
Cozumel
Learn the language (javascript) not the latest framework. That way whatever
the latest framework is when you next get a job you can pick it up easily.
That said though, don't use a framework 'just because', use the right tool for
the right job, and 99% of the time the client doesn't know or care what you
use, unless they're insisting on the latest buzz word.

